# Open Office exe?



## SMoeller (19. Oktober 2006)

Hi, 
ich habe mir gerade Open Office hier: http://de.openoffice.org/
runtergeladen, aber irgendwie gibts da keine exe Datei, ich kann zwar aufm Deskrop mit Rechtsklick und dann auf Neu ein neues Opendokument erstellen, aber ich würde mir gerne auf dem Desktop eine Verknüpfung anlege, aber ohne exe geht das net. Also ist meine Frage, wo ich die exe Datei herkriegen soll.


----------



## Nico Graichen (19. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

Normalerweise sollten doch auch Verknüpfungen im Startmenü angelegt werden.
Warum nutzt du nicht die?


----------



## BehindTheScenes (19. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

bei mir liegen die Exes unter D:\Programme\OpenOffice.org 2.0\program ...

swriter.exe ist halt der Writer ^^

MfG BehindTheScenes


----------

